# My sweet boy, Henry, passed away yesterday



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

My sweet boy, Henry, passed yesterday.
Smart, loyal, funny and eager to please
2006 - 2018










I wanted you all to know that Henry passed away yesterday.
A planned event at the veterinarian's office, his passing was dignified.
A cancer diagnosis came months ago.
This is surreal for me right now, he was a terrific companion.
We'd met several of you fellow forum members and we always enjoyed.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about the passing of your sweet boy. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time and Molly and I send hugs your way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I am SO sorry. I know how much you will miss your sweet boy. I am glad that you were able to give him the final gift of a peaceful passing. My thoughts are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So very sorry Kordelia many hugs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am so sorry, and thank you for letting us know. Henry has been one of us for a long time, one of the oldies.


----------



## havix2!! (Apr 23, 2018)

Taken too soon, he looked like a sweet, lively, much loved member of your family. Cancer is so malevolent - a destroyer of lives for those taken and those remaining. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm sooo sorry


----------



## Cheerios (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

So sorry and heartbreaking to hear about your loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I send you my deepest sympathy. I cannot tell you how sorry I am. Henry will be missed by all of us. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

gelbergirl said:


> My sweet boy, Henry, passed yesterday.
> Smart, loyal, funny and eager to please
> 2006 - 2018
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry for your loss. Having to say goodbye to your special companion is heart wrenching. I hope the memories you shared give you some comfort now, and warm your heart always.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear of the loss of your precious boy. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

Thinking of you.


----------



## lhoock (Jan 7, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

RIP Henry. Gerbergirl, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Im sooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## kbritt (Sep 25, 2017)

Heartbreaking. My deepest sympathy.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Henry.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I am crying as I type this. I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for posting that beautiful photo of Henry.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Hugs and sympathy coming your way on the loss of Henry.....


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

so sorry for your loss. xoxo.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this. Sending love ❤


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We are very sorry. Rest easy Henry


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

In your grief, just keep remembering the good times, and all the paw prints he has left on your life and your heart. Havanese don't want their loved ones to be unhappy, so he is most likely eagerly waiting for you to acknowledge that he is still keeping his watchful eye on you, and to miss him, but try to be happy. He's there with you still.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

So sorry to see this.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

I am so sorry to learn about Henry. I can only imagine how heartbreaking this must be for you. I hope that it helps in some small way to know that you have people that care about you and what you are going through at this sad time.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Really sorry, I feel for you - must be such a loss in your life.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I understand it's heartbreaking to loose a dog, as I've had the experience. The fact that you loved your little Henry so much that it hurts to loose him shows what a wonderful owner you must be and what a lucky dog Henry was to have you. Grief is a natural and good thing. It lessens as time moves on but you will never forget your lovable dog.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So, so sorry. Another havi angel has entered paradise. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## amanda d (May 18, 2018)

I’m so sorry for your loss. My babygurl gracie passed away just 5 days ago it is by far the worst feeling I’ve ever felt. Everyone is here for you just try to think about all of the positive times with him he looks so sweet and happy and that’s what you should think of, all the happiness you brought to him. So sorry again try to stay strong


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. May all your memories of the good times and love shared with Henry help you through this very difficult time.


----------



## MollyRose (Apr 1, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. I dread the day when this will happen for us. I will hug Molly a little tighter tonight thinking about your pain. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about Henry. Love and prayers going out to you!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Very sorry.


----------

